# has anyone had a female related issue that had bloating as a symptom?



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have an appt. next week with an GYN. Has anyone ever found a female related problem that had bloating as a symptom so I can do some research?? Thanks!


----------



## 23171 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi RunnerGirlGood you are going to an appt to see a GYN. Get it check out now. Ask if you may have IBS. But be prepared for the doc to say it is all in the head. I am encouraging you to find out soon so that you can treat it now. I ignored those early symptoms and now I am suffering for it. My IBS got very bad and had to take off one year from work - now with some help from books, I got my life back in the last few months. So go get it check out and ask the doc. If you would like to try a simple drink (taste terrible) but it works for bloating.http://ibsrelieftips.blogspot.com/2007/01/...-up-simple.htmlHope this helps.Prem


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

Prem-I am interested in what your experience was with the GYN and if you found anything that had bloating as a symptom. I will leave my e-mail hoping that you may check this again, thanks!manda1601###gmail.com


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Bloating is a common symptom with PMS, and could be for other reasons as well. It's good that you are going to see your doc. Keep us posted.


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Kazzy3. I will keep you posted, my appt is Tuesday afternoon! However, I shouldn't get my hopes up







bloating is all the time, off and on throughout the day, I wake up with it too. I don't have ANY pain anywhere but am uncomfortable day in and day out. I have normal bowel movements 1-2 times a day, I'm confused







Thanks for the support!


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

I've been having this full feeling I don't know if I'd say it's bloating but it's a feeling of pressure. I had an ultrasound done and they saw that my bladder is retaining fluid. I also have a burning sensation sometimes and run to the doctor thinking I have a UTI and there is never any bacteria. So I went to a new doctor who is doing a cystoscopy on Thursday she said I might have intercystal cystitis, it's chronic inflamation of the bladder.


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

chicakms...i read your post.so you feel fullness/bloating in your intestines or gladder? Is it possible that when the bladder is retaining fluid, it blocks up the whole intestinal system? Hope to hear from you.manda1601###gmail.com


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

The feeling that I feel is like pressure in my behind & lower abdomen area, kinda feels like the need to go #2 but I dont really have to. It doesn't hurt it's just an uncomfortable feeling. So my gp told me to have an ultrasound done. I had to drink like 24-32 oz of water, hold it and then they do the ultrasound. Then after that they tell you go to the bathroom and when you come back they do another ultrasound to measure how much is left. I had 83cc of fluid left, and my doctor told me anything over 50cc is a problem so she gave me the name of a urologist.The urologist looked at the ultrasound report and said right away that we would do a cystoscopy. I've had one done before because I have a uretral stricture, basically it's like a kink in a hose, not all the fluid is able to come out so there is a possibility of it backing up into the kidneys. So they're gonna streach the urethra with some instruments, but if frequently goes back to the kink so this needs to be redone periodically.


----------



## 17890 (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks for the info, good luck with that!


----------

